
Why hasn’t coronavirus been able to succeed in Laos, Vietnam, or Cambodia? - walterbell
https://philip.greenspun.com/blog/2020/07/28/why-hasnt-coronavirus-been-able-to-succeed-in-laos-vietnam-or-cambodia/
======
onyva
It’s still astonishing that people these days don’t feel embarrassed to put
their names next to something like this:

“People in these three countries can be smarter than Americans and Europeans,”

If to complete his site’s motto : “an interesting idea every three months… and
a dumb one every other day in between. “

